# Benefit to removing whole house fan?



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

A pic of a closed shutter is next to worthless for us to help you. 
You need to get in the attic and see/measure the amount of air that the grill passes. 
If your really worried about it take a sheet of plastic and seal it off with painters/duct tape. Wait until the fall and then remove it and repair the ceiling


----------



## Herring Impaired (Nov 20, 2020)

I built a cover that is insulated for our whole house fan. Just a piece of plywood, with some strips around it to hold a piece of foam rubber that seals up against the shutters.... The fan has come in handy on a few occasions to clear out fumes, etc.... in the house.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

The shutters are designed to contain the conditioned inside air. Your shutters seem to be broken and the attic is the hottest part of the house, in the summer. I can understand you concern.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Blocking all air leakage and providing sufficient insulation is a good idea when that fan is not needed. You should also make sure the fan cannot be powered on when it is blocked, could cause the fan motor to overheat.

If it will never be used again, removing it and patching that opening works.

Bud


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

How good is your return air flow? For example, when you run your AC on a hot sunny day, is hot attic air being sucked down from the fan vent?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I would never take mine out. I can effectively cool down my 3000 sf house overnight and close it up in the morning for most of the summer and rarely use my AC. Make an insulated door on one side or the other.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You don’t use it. It is not as well sealed and insulated as a continuously sealed ceiling. It is ugly. If you use it without interconnecting it with a smoke detector and you have a fire, the fire will consume the house before firefighters get their pants on. I vote for removal.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I live in a rural area on a gravel road, surrounded by trees.
When I moved here, running the whole house fan was a perfect way to cool down the house in a matter of minutes.
But because of the area it drew in dust, pollen and it seemed that every time I turned it on one of the neighbors decided to burn _something _and that odor was sucked into the house.
As far as heat or cooling loss....nothing that could be noticed. On a windy day however the shutters would open as air was blown through the attic gable vents.
I did remove mine because of the pollen and dust issues. I left the opening however and made a hatch to the attic. When it is closed I have a board over the top with insulation so there is zero loss.
When I replaced my heat pump it was recommended that I let the fan run continuously, at a lower speed, to balance the temperature. I also leave my thermostat on auto, to cool or heat as needed with no thermostat fiddling. "Occasionally" I will open windows on nice days here in the winter when temperatures have gotten in the 80's. Missouri weather is something else.
I did plan to install a HRV at some point and the hatch will be an excellent portal to access the attic.
I vote for removing the fan. I built a box for mine, closed it in with welded wire fabric and put it on wheels.
It is a perfect exhaust fan when I am welding in the garage.


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Your state has requirements for ventilation if it’s anything like here.

WHOLE HOUSE MECHANICAL VENTILATION SYSTEM. An exhaust system, supply system, or combination thereof that is designed to mechanically exchange indoor air with outdoor air when operating continuously or through a programmed intermittent schedule to satisfy the whole house ventilation rates.

Locate whatever codes or standards you are governed by, study them, and make an informed decision.

WA state:



https://www.sbcc.wa.gov/sites/default/files/2020-02/2018%20WSEC_R%20Final%20package.pdf



page RE-24 and onward.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

...


----------



## Steve in MD (Jun 27, 2019)

Attic floor air sealing is widely accepted as one of the biggest energy efficiency improvements that can be made in any given house.

The benefit of removing it is eliminating one of the most significant sources of air leakage and inefficiency in your house. Turn on the AC on a hot day, climb in the attic, and feel the conditioned air being wasted as its siphoned through the grills. Same goes for heat in the winter which will also contribute to moisture condensing on the roof deck and causing mold (in a cold climate).

Having it also allows dust from the attic as well as spiders, stinkbugs, and other insects a path into your living space. 

Lastly keep in mind everytime you turn it on, it sucks in outside dust, pollen, smells, and humidity into your wall cavities and living space. All bad things for the house and occupants.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Steve in MD said:


> Lastly keep in mind everytime you turn it on, it sucks in outside dust, pollen, smells, and humidity into your wall cavities and living space. All bad things for the house and occupants.


And also oxygen . Trapped indoor air has is own laundry list of pollutants.
Chapter 5: Indoor Air Pollutants and Toxic Materials | Healthy Housing Reference Manual | NCEH


----------



## Steve in MD (Jun 27, 2019)

You could just open a window and then close it when you no longer want the ventilation. Beats a giant hole in your ceiling killing the efficiency of the house. I've never been worried about a lack of oxygen in my house and don't think the OP should either.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The key point is, its not used anymore probably because of the installation of central air. Id at least cover it or remove it completely.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Old tech...that still has application in my book.


----------

